# Who Is Your Favorite SuperHero



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 10, 2008)

ok im bored and thought ill create a thread. So who is your favorite superhero? the have all been turned to a movie so what do you think of them. I don't really have a favorite super hero, but i do like wolverine and the flash  they own..


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Not best area for that, try comic section. If you mean movie, hulk bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

Let's pretend he meant movie, so it doesn't get moved to the comic book section, where it will be doomed to failure.

Actually, what am I saying? The theatre has no mods... 

I prefer Hulk as far as movie super heroes go. Iron Man was better as a movie, but I like Hulk more as a character.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 10, 2008)

Hancock


----------



## LayZ (Jul 10, 2008)

*Wolverine* was my favorite growing up with Spidey as close second.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2008)

In terms of movies, probably Iron Man.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk right now...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 10, 2008)

It's a tie between Spidey and Batman. I was a big fan of them growing up, and I still am a fan to this day.


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

Spidey or Batman, more exited about Batman atm


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2008)

um i think that not every on in your list is a super hero.

not every comic book character is a super hero


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 10, 2008)

Batman. X3


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 10, 2008)

Right now, I must say Batman.


----------



## GsG (Jul 11, 2008)

Batman is my favorite movie superhero.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2008)

Batman in both movies and comics


----------



## Mori (Jul 11, 2008)

Always been Spiderman and Wolverine.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2008)

If we're talking about movies, Spider-Man.

When Watchmen comes out, that will definitely change.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 11, 2008)

Spidey all the way!...you can't deny it...when all is said and done Spiderman > Batman (I'm talking in terms of popularity of course...) tho Batman is sure as hell in my top 5...

also Ironman moved up on my list after watching that kickass movie...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spidey all the way.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 11, 2008)

Transformers,Spiderman,TMNT,Green Lantern,and X men


----------



## Vangelis (Jul 11, 2008)

Its between Spiderman and Spawn.


----------



## Koi (Jul 11, 2008)

The Powerpuff Girls I've always liked Batman.  And Catwoman, for that matter.  She's my favorite, actually.  Oh and my cousin got me into X-Men pretty early on, too.  Nightcrawler's my favorite, I think.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 11, 2008)

Batman and Spider-man are my favorite superheroes


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spider-Man

Spider-Man 2 will always be my favorite comic book movie.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 11, 2008)

Didn't see Gambit.

Yes, X-Men is on the list, but I don't like every X-Men.


----------



## chrisp (Jul 11, 2008)

Batman. Always been, always will.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cyclops, Hulk, Batman, and Punisher are my favorite heroes in-regards to those who've been in movies. Though I throughly despise the X-Men franchise for how it protrayed Scott(FUCK YOU, SINGER AND RATNER).

Why is Nightwing on the poll considering that he's only appeared as Robin? And GL at all?


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 12, 2008)

so Batman's leading huh?...clearly it's because of the movie hype...
am sure Spidey would be winning the poll if his movie was coming out in a week...


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

I like Batman, I just like the Hulk more.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> Didn't see Gambit.
> 
> Yes, X-Men is on the list, but I don't like every X-Men.



Well, Darkman and the Tick aren't on the list, and they were actually in a movie.

EDIT:I goofed, the Tick had a tv series, not a movie.


----------



## Major (Jul 12, 2008)

Batman....


----------



## Even (Jul 12, 2008)

right now, Batman


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

If were talking about movies then, it's hard to choose between TDK and the original Superman movie.

I'll have to go with Batman on this one.


----------



## Emery (Jul 26, 2008)

Superman for me.  I just love his powers.  He was the original all-around badass.  He's just the most "fun" superhero for me.  In terms of character, however, I've always been drawn to Batman more.  Only when he's by himself, though.  Hate Robin and Batgirl.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 26, 2008)

Been a fan of Batman since I was a flippin baby. Dressed up as him for halloween, got lots of toys of him...I'm not a fan of comics though/


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 26, 2008)

In my opinion, Spiderman and Batman are the greatest of all time. If I had to choose between the two, I pick Batman, and not because the movie hype and shit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 26, 2008)

_In a past/current movie? Batman._

_In possible movies? The Flash (there's a movie in the works)_

_All around? The Flash or Night Crawler._


----------



## Ida (Jul 26, 2008)

Batman when it comes to comics, TMNT when it comes to everything else.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2008)

Batman and hancock


----------



## Felt (Jul 26, 2008)

Batman isn't a superheroes, that requires super human abilities, which he doesn't have.

So Spiderman.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 26, 2008)

Spider man, spider man.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 26, 2008)

Batman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 26, 2008)

My favorite Superheroes are Spiderman and Batman.
Movie wise, IronMan.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 26, 2008)

Batman, Blade, Spiderman.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2008)

Batman and Green Lantern for DC
Daredevil and Captain America for Marvel


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

Thread somewhat fails because it lacks the ability to state which version of the character. Writer matters a LOT.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Thread somewhat fails because it lacks the ability to state which version of the character. *Writer matters a LOT.*



What year matters too, Frank Miller for example.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 26, 2008)

Nightwing


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2008)

John Constantine

but the movie was a load of bullshit


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh the joys of my childhood and cartoon watching days (I'm going to reply to this like the cartoons since I barely watch movies). X3 Batman's way of dealing with villains was cool, but I wasn't really interested in his personality. Spider-man annoys me, I cannot explain why, he just does. Superman was a sweet kind of dorky, he was alright, powers didn't interest me though. TMNT was funny, I loved their personalities. But the one who takes the top is the X-men. Oh how I adored Gambit, Rogue, and the other crazies that would pop up from time to time to mix things up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

Superman is a dick. Doesn't matter which version or writer. Supes = dick.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 26, 2008)

Batey Spiedy and Ironey


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 26, 2008)

Does Deadpool count?


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 26, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Does Deadpool count?



I have the same question.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jul 27, 2008)

Orgazmo lol


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Superman is a dick. Doesn't matter which version or writer. Supes = dick.



What makes you say that...oh, wait.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Lantern is my fave.
Hellboy is also cool, if he counts.


----------

